# Bottom topo pics of large hard bottom area



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

These are topo maps of a mile long stretch of hard bottom due south of Pensacola. The sharp dropoff area has 25' of relief, and the top is about 250' deep.

Click on the pics for a closer look.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I got a chance to dive a portion of this reef last Friday. I posted a dive report here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/11-09-deep-dive-report-high-heel-reef-136522/


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

dang that is too cool


----------

